

Ask HN: How do you communicate what your browser compatibility policy is? - Athtar

Alright HN, maybe you can help me with this:<p>I am working on putting together a Browser Compatibility/Support document for our company and was wondering if anyone here has a template/example that they used to create their browser support statement?<p>I found a couple good ones I like:<p>http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/technical/browser_support.shtml<p>http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/articles/gbs/<p>but they don't have any reasoning behind why selected those specific browsers. I am hoping for something that has a bit more information on not just the what but the why behind those selections. And something that communicates that in a nice and convincing fashion to the clients. :)
======
benologist
The BBC one looks like you should just copy it, with the caveat that it's
tailored to _their_ visitors and you should look at your analytics and adjust
it to suit whatever your company's site visitors lean towards.

Their own visitors will be the missing reasoning behind everything they listed
and the prioritization.

------
staunch
I write "Bested viewed in Netscape Navigator 3.0+" on my footer.

